# A new track, very egyptian sounding.



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

https://nakulan.bandcamp.com/track/mushroom-clouds


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Very pleasant.

Sounds mostly improvised.

I like the sound of the percussion.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

pianozach said:


> Very pleasant.
> 
> Sounds mostly improvised.
> 
> I like the sound of the percussion.


Thanks! Great ear. The rhythm and melodic key synth is all improvised by me. The drums were done on the computer, using a sound effect. My partner helped with the construction of the structure of the work which was mostly done after all the parts were recorded.

Cheers, and happy holidays!


----------

